# Need Shepherd Puppy Names!!



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey everybody!! :laugh: I'm getting a new german shepherd puppy Thursday, Friday or around the beginning of July. It's a boy! But I need names!  I can't really think of any. I have to choose between two (a black and tan, and a sable) when I go to get it.  Only reason I haven't chosen yet was so their personalities could shine a bit more and I am bringing home whichever one seems to "choose" me. Soo anybody got ideas? . So far I have a couple of names, Koushirou and Shiranui. I like names that have meaning. But any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

ralo is a good name  but my favorite is always (im nameing my new pup this next year ) ronto [ron-too] it means foxes eyes


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you have a litter letter than you have to go by? That always helps me to narrow down my search...

GSDonline - German shepherd pedigree database with a names

Dog names - Starting with A - German shepherd dog


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ralo sounds cool... I might use that one


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Ralo sounds cool... I might use that one


hehe  yay


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Those names you picked out may be a little confusing. I always heard that two syllable names were always the best and easiest to learn. 

I mean go with what you want to go with - just a suggestion.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

JKlatsky--- I don't have a litter unfortunately . It's not going to be registered... I'm getting it from a family friend who rescued mom and dad from dog-fighters.

And ya you might be right Lucy... That's why I'm asking lol


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Those names you picked out may be a little confusing. I always heard that two syllable names were always the best and easiest to learn.
> 
> I mean go with what you want to go with - just a suggestion.


they are two sylables?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

but your right, one sylables are usually comands haha  your dogs name could be bound and that sound alot like down lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

THAT would be funny!! Lol!! My lab mix gets "down" and "bow" confused sometimes. I had to change "down" to "lay" for him.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

For some strange reason I have been in love with the name Chase lately. It's kind of human like but I think it fits a GSD.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I actually like that name lol!! So Chase nd Ralo are my two choices right now


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Hey everybody!! :laugh: I'm getting a new german shepherd puppy Thursday, Friday or around the beginning of July. It's a boy! But I need names!  I can't really think of any. I have to choose between two (a black and tan, and a sable) when I go to get it.  Only reason I haven't chosen yet was so their personalities could shine a bit more and I am bringing home whichever one seems to "choose" me. Soo anybody got ideas? . So far I have a couple of names, Koushirou and Shiranui. I like names that have meaning. But any suggestions would be appreciated!


 
You want "german shepherd puppy" names... so look for something German, or basic. You are looking at Oriental names  not very German Shepherd like.. but that's just my OP.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shilorio said:


> they are two sylables?


Koushirou and Shiranui are two syllables?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think Shilorio was talking about the ones they suggested lol!! And Va, you're right!! I'm in japanese and chinese classes so those come to mind XD. I'm not very good with speaking german names  . But if you know any I could pronounce I'd take em into consideration


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Cash, Scooby, Snoopy, Jake, Cena, Kane, Moose, Boomer, Timber, Valient, Henry, Thor, Atom, Max, Mack


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ohhh Kane sounds cool.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have named German Shepherd dogs Kenju and Akeno, both Japanese names. Ihave an Ari, and new puppy will be Lavi. Both Hebrew.

I chose Tsume.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Your german shepherds have cool names gagsd. I have a lab mix named Motomo (native american-He who comes first), had a shepherd named Kiba (japanese-Fang), a wolf hybrid named Dronimoe, and I named my brother's dog Tattonka (native american-buffalo).


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

hmmm ...
König I believe is King?
If you are into music... you could go in the direction of... Amadeus? Mozart? beethoven even.. are german I believe
some I saw on a list and wrote down.... not sure of accuracy...

Adelmo - noble protector
Baron
Beowulf
just go here..

11,000 Dog names, Cat names and more Pet Names at PetNamesWorld.com


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're into japanese or chinese names... i say go with that. Just because you're getting a german shepherd doesnt mean you have to use a german name.

Go with what interests you. It can be anything... music (favorite songs, favorite bands, favorite musicians), a character in a book or movie. It can be anything. Go with what you like. 

It's your dog, name what think suits his personality and your personality best.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

König sounds pretty good. I wish I was more decisive! LOL!! 

Lucy--- You're right about needing to go with something that suits me and the dog. I'm just UNBELIEVABLY indecisive haha!


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

I only have one rule when naming pets. Males get mono-syllabic names, but females can have double syllabled names.

My past males have been Zac, Tank, Quake and Dazz. My present boy is Jet.

My females have been Charlie, Kimba, Cinda. Female cats have been named Jade and Kahn, among others.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I like the name Zorro


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> You want "german shepherd puppy" names... so look for something German, or basic. You are looking at Oriental names  not very German Shepherd like.. but that's just my OP.


Was thinking the same thing .
I will throw my 2 cents in tho what about Khan or Osker ..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> Was thinking the same thing .
> I will throw my 2 cents in tho what about Khan or Osker ..


Nice suggestion with Oskar... like Oskar Schindler. I'll have to keep that one in my back pocket. Good German name.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Nice suggestion with Oskar... like Oskar Schindler. I'll have to keep that one in my back pocket. Good German name.


I had Osker or Max lined up as names but fell for this 4 month old that just happened to be called Max so that was that .
Came up with Max as i ride a Vmax -


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

My nieces gsd name is kujo (male) ours is Shadow (female) but I really like, Rogan, Able, Zac, and Storm. I think the German Shepherd is such a majestic strong breed it needs a fitting name. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you are still looking for Shepherd names. Take a look here. That's thousands of shepherd names from the SV Database 

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Zuchtwert


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My animals names are Chaos, Wicked, Sinister and Isolde. 

I am getting a female GSD puppy next September, I am naming her Malice

I had a Chameleon named Kalypso.

I named my mom's cats Copper and Sphinx.

I just named my friends new dog Roo.

I love the names Helena, Berlin, Fallyn, Ker, Grimm, Havoc, Slayer, Mayhem, Corrupt, Helios, Minerva, Morticia, Styx, Nyx, Pan, Echo, Bellatrix and Praxis.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted for Axel ... I always liked that name for a GSD.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

These are all great suggestions!! I like Khan more than Osker. 

Shadows-- Zac and Storm are cool, but my brother's name is Storm and my exboyfriend (who is my brother's best friend) is Zac! LOL!!!!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I voted for Axel because that is what we named our first GSD.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's awesome Trina!! My first shepherd was a black one named Jaboe, akc registered shutzhund champ. But he was 6 when I got him lol. My second was Kiba, who was also old and tied up when I found him. And this one's comin up!!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree, one or two syllables are good. i have also heard ending with a vowel sound is a good thing - can't remember why -- maybe something to do with how dogs listen (??). We have gone with "people" names a lot (maggie/kelsey/sadie/max) I did have a Baer - we spelledit like Max Baer the boxer (Baer was a black shepherd, and did look like a little black bear as a puppy.) If you go with a long name... you will probably end up shortening it as a "nickname" anyway.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

True. Most of my animals have/had long names that we really only use the full name if we really need their attention.


----------

